# Hauptspiel DVD, Steam add on?



## -angeldust- (22. September 2011)

Ich denke, die Überschrift sagt aus worauf ich hinaus will.
Aktuelles Beispiel ist hier 2 Worlds 2, hab ich mir bei Amazon damals zugelegt.
Genauso wie das neue add on für 29.99.
In steam gibts das jetzt für 26.99.
Ist ja kaum ein Unterschied-ich weiß, aber könnte ich theoretisch das Hauptspiel auf DVD, und das add on über Steam dann zocken?
Es ist kein stand alone add on, das Hauptspiel wird also benötigt!
Hat sowas schon jemand mal getestet? 
Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das funzen würde, aber interessieren würds mich trotzdem....
Grüsse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2011)

Klar würde es gehen das Hauptspiel im Laden kaufen und die Erweiterungen per DLC von Steam laden.


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2011)

wenn die dvd version bei steam eingebunden is, dürfte das gehn. steam zeugs läuft halt immer nur mit steam zeugs. zum bsp battlefield bc2: das gabs im laden zu kaufen, oder in steam. dann kam das vietnam addon, auch wieder retail und steam. ABER: er das hauptspiel im laden gekauft hat, musste sich auch vietnam dort holen (also den key). steam und no-steam version waren nicht kompatibel. das steht aber im allgemeinen irgendwo dabei ^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (22. September 2011)

Um ein Add On oder DLC über Steam zu spielen braucht du auch immer das Hauptspiel über Steam.

Steht im Steam Store aber auch immer dabei:



> *Inhalte zum Herunterladen*
> 
> Zum Spielen wird die Steam-Version des Hauptspiels Two Worlds II benötigt.


 

Eigentlich auch logisch, Steam "erweitert" die Spieldateien dann mit den Dateien vom Add On. Und ohne das Hauptspiel über Steam zu besitzen geht es halt nicht.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klar würde es gehen das Hauptspiel im Laden  kaufen und die Erweiterungen per DLC von Steam laden.



Ähm jo


----------



## -angeldust- (24. September 2011)

> Um ein Add On oder DLC über Steam zu spielen braucht du auch immer das Hauptspiel über Steam.


Ok habs mir schon so gedacht, dass das so ist. Ist ja auch logisch. Hatte da nur keine persönlichen Erfahrungswerte-und wollte Gewissheit.
Danke an die Antworten!!!


----------

